# Z32 NON-Turbo Wheels on my Z31 NON-Turbo - Help ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey, hows it going, I just won a set of four (4) 1990-1996 Nissan 300zx NON-Turbo wheels, and was wondering:
Whats the WIDEST tire I can fit without sidewall flex.
I got a 86 300zx, and people are telling me (including z31.com) that im going to need some spacers, or adapters, or longer studs and nuts, im going nuts on what to do.
Whats the #1 CHEAPEST WAY possible to attach these wheels to my car, I don't know what size spacers or whatever I need, so I really need help, I wanna get these on ASAP, please send me links to the exact products I need to purchase so I can attach my new wheels to my old car (lol).
thanks :hal:


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

BoBakTXL said:


> Hey, hows it going, I just won a set of four (4) 1990-1996 Nissan 300zx NON-Turbo wheels, and was wondering:
> Whats the WIDEST tire I can fit without sidewall flex.
> I got a 86 300zx, and people are telling me (including z31.com) that im going to need some spacers, or adapters, or longer studs and nuts, im going nuts on what to do.
> Whats the #1 CHEAPEST WAY possible to attach these wheels to my car, I don't know what size spacers or whatever I need, so I really need help, I wanna get these on ASAP, please send me links to the exact products I need to purchase so I can attach my new wheels to my old car (lol).
> thanks :hal:


SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I really wouldn't go over 225 you could get away with 235 in the rear maybe, but I would just go 225 all the way around like a stok Z32 has. Also get hubcentric adaptors. They won't be cheap, but your other option will leave you just replacing stripped stubs all the time.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

BoBakTXL said:


> Hey, hows it going, I just won a set of four (4) 1990-1996 Nissan 300zx NON-Turbo wheels, and was wondering:
> Whats the WIDEST tire I can fit without sidewall flex.
> I got a 86 300zx, and people are telling me (including z31.com) that im going to need some spacers, or adapters, or longer studs and nuts, im going nuts on what to do.
> Whats the #1 CHEAPEST WAY possible to attach these wheels to my car, I don't know what size spacers or whatever I need, so I really need help, I wanna get these on ASAP, please send me links to the exact products I need to purchase so I can attach my new wheels to my old car (lol).
> thanks :hal:


without sidewall flex? Ummm... you want sidewall flex. Widest tire depends on several things, like aspect ratio, tire design, tire material, etc. I suggest you get 225/50R16 tires. They'll keep the same outside diameter as stock wheels/tires so your speedometer won't be off.
As far as adapters, you need thicker than 11mm and thinner than 54mm.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

did u get it fixed yet?

or are u making a dead car look worse?


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

oh.
Where do I buy the CHEAPEST adapters at?
someone please link me, thanks alot for all the help.
So AZ Z I cant fit 235's?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

BoBakTXL said:


> oh.
> Where do I buy the CHEAPEST adapters at?
> someone please link me, thanks alot for all the help.
> So AZ Z I cant fit 235's?


I didn't say that. I said the 225/50 will keep the speedometer the most accurate.
cheap = crap. if you want your car to vibrate, go cheap. If you want a smooth ride, buy a good set.


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

thats true, thanks alot az z.

Can you maybe link me bro, to a site where they sell the 100% adapters that I need, I keep reading 482385 diffrent things of how to fit these rims on my car, and am just confused now on where to buy these adapters.


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

Ok here is what I got so far:
I got a set of Four NA Z32 Wheels 16 x 7.5
I got a 86 NA Z
I need 20 lug nuts

Stock 86NA offset = 10mm
Z32 NA wheels 7.5" wide +45mm offset

What size wheel adapters do I need to fit my 4 wheels on my Z to make them look good and not stick out or not stick "in".


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

go back up and read my first reply.


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

you need thicker than 11mm and thinner than 54mm.

But lol, theres a big diffrence between 11 and 54 mm, whats a good width to make it not stick out but not look "in" the wheel wells, thanks.

After getting the adapters, I need Z32 LugNuts, and tires and im all set correct?
thanks alot.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

think about it. what does a spacer/adapter do?


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

it spaces out the wheel to "stick out" more so it doesnt rub against internal "wheel well" parts such as the brakes, shocks etc...


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

yep. so now, if you want to space the wheels out to the edge, do you think you need a thicker or thinner spacer?


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

thicker spacer, but whats a good exact size.

edit: I went outside and checked, I want my new wheels to stick out in the front 1 more inch from stock, since the stock wheels are "sunk in" a little bit, but the back I want to stick out 1/2 an inch more, since there sunk in, but not to much.
Which means I would need a 2 inch spacer all around correct?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

BoBakTXL said:


> thicker spacer, but whats a good exact size.
> 
> edit: I went outside and checked, I want my new wheels to stick out in the front 1 more inch from stock, since the stock wheels are "sunk in" a little bit, but the back I want to stick out 1/2 an inch more, since there sunk in, but not to much.
> Which means I would need a 2 inch spacer all around correct?


Why do I even bother? Idiot. Read the last first reply again. Are you really that stupid or are you just stoned?


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Why do I even bother? Idiot. Read the last first reply again. Are you really that stupid or are you just stoned?


nevermind... thanks for the help anyway.


----------

